# DirecTV & R15 Recommendations ?



## rossnr (Jan 18, 2006)

Should I stay with dishnetwork now? They dropped two channels I liked. I have the dvr 625. I don't like the user interaface but I do like the idea of pausing one show on the tuner and swapping for the other tuner and being able to go back every so often. I don't care about the pip or recording a series. Has the software update fixed any of the problems with the 30 second skip or fastword going to fast. Can you replay a paused program 15 or 30 seconds back? I have all these concerns before I go out and buy this. I hear that you can get out of the two year commitment if you send your equipment back so that is not a problem if that is correct. I don't mind having to put up with the bugs for a short period of time. I know once I leave dishnetwork they won't let me come back without charging me again for installation on my no commitment plan.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

rossnr, Welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s 

Is your question regarding the DirecTV R15, Dish Network, or just DirecTV in general? Unfortunately your post did not completely specify which you were actually referring to.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

If you are relating to the R15...

Swaping tuners... maybe in the future.. but for now, no. 
30 second skip, from what I have been told... down the road we will have something similar, not the same, but similar.

I expect the FF,RW functions to be fixed in the upcomming software release

Can you replay a paused program 15 or 30 seconds back... not sure what you mean here... Do you mean something like the instant replay feature? 

DirecTV is actively working on software updates for the R15, and we should see some improvements very soon.


----------



## rossnr (Jan 18, 2006)

If I can stand some bad bugs for a month or so would it be a bad idea to switch to directv for this dvr. Soon they will be doing lease only. If I wait til then then I can't return my equipment to get out of the commitment since it will be lease only. How far does the instant replay go. I mean does it go back 15 to 30 seconds and does the fast forward go to fast right now. The dual tuners would be nice but I hardly use them. Do you or anyone else know if they are working on getting other features added on the dvr like add/delete channels in the guide, color schemes, logos ect.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

rossnr, the decision to change from Dish Network (E*) to DirecTV (D*), is a decision you will have to make. We have a wealth of information within DBSTalk, that should help you make your choice. Whether it be in an (E*) forum or a (D*) forum, there is a great deal of information at your disposal. Each service has it "pros" and "cons". You will find much in-depth discussion in this particular forum, that should help you better understand the R15.

Again, Welcome aboard


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

rossnr said:


> If I can stand some bad bugs for a month or so would it be a bad idea to switch to directv for this dvr. Soon they will be doing lease only. If I wait til then then I can't return my equipment to get out of the commitment since it will be lease only. How far does the instant replay go. I mean does it go back 15 to 30 seconds and does the fast forward go to fast right now. The dual tuners would be nice but I hardly use them. Do you or anyone else know if they are working on getting other features added on the dvr like add/delete channels in the guide, color schemes, logos ect.


Instant replay, or skip back, goes 6 or 8 seconds. You can hit it two or three times if necessary and get multiples.

It actually has dual tuners, but it does not have dual live buffers. With dual tuners you can record and watch different programs at the same time, or record two programs at one time.

The dvr allows you to setup two custom channel lists, so you only see the channels you have specified. There are channel logos, but the user does not have the ability to add/delete/change them. Whatever is there is what you get. No ability to change color schemes.

Overall, it is not a bad dvr, and when they fix the bugs I think it will be a great dvr. I have two.

Carl


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I always made my decisions on what channels the different services offered not by equipment. Until another provider offers the NFL Sunday Ticket I stick with DirecTV.

There is an instant replay button which jumps back 6 seconds. You can only rewind as much time as you have been on the channel. If you just switched to channel 10 and pause, you cant go back at all. If your watching channel 10 for 30, 60, 90 minutes and then pause you can rewind that amount of time.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I've had both (currently have DirecTV) and my experience is the equipment is comparable. The different receivers all have pros and cons. Go with the provider that gives you the programming you want for the best price.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

You mentioned cancelling and returning the equipment. I believe there are other threads discussing this and you still may face an early cancellation fee from DTV if you do not fulfill the commitment period.

I would double check on that.


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

rossnr said:


> Should I stay with dishnetwork now? They dropped two channels I liked. I have the dvr 625. I don't like the user interaface but I do like the idea of pausing one show on the tuner and swapping for the other tuner and being able to go back every so often. I don't care about the pip or recording a series. Has the software update fixed any of the problems with the 30 second skip or fastword going to fast. Can you replay a paused program 15 or 30 seconds back? I have all these concerns before I go out and buy this. I hear that you can get out of the two year commitment if you send your equipment back so that is not a problem if that is correct. I don't mind having to put up with the bugs for a short period of time. I know once I leave dishnetwork they won't let me come back without charging me again for installation on my no commitment plan.


forget the loss of the 2 channel's you have a much better reciever then the the r-15 will ever be, i had the same one when i was with dish and because of the r-15
i'm gong back to dish. i will post on getting out of the contract as soon as i find out for sure, as far as for putting up with the bugs for a little while, make that a long time.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cobra2225 said:


> forget the loss of the 2 channel's you have a much better reciever then the the r-15 will ever be, i had the same one when i was with dish and because of the r-15
> i'm gong back to dish. i will post on getting out of the contract as soon as i find out for sure, as far as for putting up with the bugs for a little while, make that a long time.


If you are "stuck" with your R15 after "breaking" your contract... drop me a line, I would buy it off you for a fair price...

Everyone has their own threashold for what they are willing to pay and deal with. For me... Cable-Co is not even a consideration, and As well as Dish has delt with myself, my neigbors, and my family.... They are not much higher on the list then Cable-Co... but that is my opinion... It doesn't make "your" decision any more correct or any more wrong.

Everyone needs to understand... bottom line... You work for your dollar, you are allowed to spend your dollar how ever you want. You are the only one that can place the appropriate value on things. Not me, not "forums", not reviewers.... those are just avenues of information to help you make your decision.

[off soapbox]


----------



## kb9vrg (Feb 8, 2006)

rossnr said:


> Should I stay with dishnetwork now? They dropped two channels I liked. I have the dvr 625. I don't like the user interaface but I do like the idea of pausing one show on the tuner and swapping for the other tuner and being able to go back every so often. I don't care about the pip or recording a series. Has the software update fixed any of the problems with the 30 second skip or fastword going to fast. Can you replay a paused program 15 or 30 seconds back? I have all these concerns before I go out and buy this. I hear that you can get out of the two year commitment if you send your equipment back so that is not a problem if that is correct. I don't mind having to put up with the bugs for a short period of time. I know once I leave dishnetwork they won't let me come back without charging me again for installation on my no commitment plan.


I switched last month from two DishDVRs (A 503 and a 510 if I recall) to just a single R15. I originally had the DishDVR from 7/2000 on. I also don't watch a lot of TV live and mostly use the DVR features for time shifting.

The R15 at this point does not have the 30-second jump that the Dish boxes have, but it does have a jump back button that would allow the replay.

The way I read the contract is that you can either pay the cancellation fee or send back the receiver as well.

Here are my observations so far with Dish vs. DirecTV with the DVR...

1) I save money to the tune of about $10 a month. I don't have to have two receivers any more to record two programs. DirecTV also includes the locals in their base package, which dish didn't.

2) I originally missed the 30-second skip, but have now gotten used to it.

3) I like the program guide on the R15 much better than the Dish program guide.

4) I don't have as many lock-ups on the R15 compared to the DishDVR, though when I've had lockups on the R15 they've been related to watching local channels LIVE).

5) I liked some of the stored program management features on the Dish boxes much better than on the R15 (IE -- the "Manage" menu).

6) The R15 right now locks up and has about as many bugs as my DishDVR did in 2000. I'm pretty sure they'll improve on it in the future.

7) The Dolby Digital output actually works on the R15. I never had that work on either of the DishDVRs I had.

I'm still happy I switched, and since I can easily get out of the contract, I'm going to give this about six more months. If it doesn't work out, I'm just going to use my DVD Recorder and go back to analog cable, 'cause I'm not going back to Dish.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you are "stuck" with your R15 after "breaking" your contract... drop me a line, I would buy it off you for a fair price...
> 
> Everyone has their own threashold for what they are willing to pay and deal with. For me... Cable-Co is not even a consideration, and As well as Dish has delt with myself, my neigbors, and my family.... They are not much higher on the list then Cable-Co... but that is my opinion... It doesn't make "your" decision any more correct or any more wrong.
> 
> ...


I have to work for my dollar? Did you see my paycheck the other day? How did you know I made a dollar? Ok Earl are you spying on me? I told you to stop that. :lol:


----------



## ghost (Jan 31, 2006)

rossnr said:


> Should I stay with dishnetwork now? They dropped two channels I liked. I have the dvr 625. I don't like the user interaface but I do like the idea of pausing one show on the tuner and swapping for the other tuner and being able to go back every so often. I don't care about the pip or recording a series. Has the software update fixed any of the problems with the 30 second skip or fastword going to fast. Can you replay a paused program 15 or 30 seconds back? I have all these concerns before I go out and buy this. I hear that you can get out of the two year commitment if you send your equipment back so that is not a problem if that is correct. I don't mind having to put up with the bugs for a short period of time. I know once I leave dishnetwork they won't let me come back without charging me again for installation on my no commitment plan.


As everyone else has said, it's your decision. I just switched to D* after being with E* for almost 10 years. What did it for me was E*'s refusal to deal honestly with me. I called to upgrade my receiver and yes, for $720 they would sell me a 942 all the time knowing that the 622 was coming out in two weeks and the 942 would be useless for receiving MPEG 4. It also burns me that Charlie charges a HD fee so your receiver can tune OTA HD locals, just because he can. I can't even receive locals OTA because I am so far in the sticks. For me it's the principle of the matter. I personally feel like D* will have more and better HD content than E* will down the road. Just my opinion. I also prefer to give my dollars to someone that deals with me honestly and values me as a customer. E* has proven that they can't. Again, my opinion. YMMV.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> I have to work for my dollar? Did you see my paycheck the other day? How did you know I made a dollar? Ok Earl are you spying on me? I told you to stop that. :lol:


What do you think that Moderator tag gives me access too....


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Earl, at some point you have to accept that the R15 was released way before it was truly ready and that it is performing poorly overall, despite your personal experience. If D* listens to your input at all, please tell them to allocate more resources to working out the issues. If digital cable services can make a DVR system that works properly, and if TiVo has been doing it for years, then DTV should really get on the ball sooner, rather than later.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I would agree that it probably went out before it should have... that isn't the issue. That can't be changed, it is out there... (I also see past some of that into reasons WHY it was released when it was, but that is argument for another day)

We are what... 3 months since it release... and we have already had two software updates (well most of that is...  )

I think they are on the ball... It is very possible that some of this takes a lot more time to correct then any of could imagin. And god forbid they quickly push a "fix" out and it trashes the system, and makes it worse then it is? 

I am pretty certain they are all not sitting around playing foosball or something like that all day long....

The R15, HR20 platforms are the foundation for the next generation of DirecTV products. The writing is all over the wall.... If this platform ultimately fails.... DirecTV will be significantly behind the 8 Ball.

Things will get fixed... maybe not at the rate, that us "forum geeks" (my words, not their's) might want it to be.... As any software developer knows and thinks... "Well I could have it fixed by now"... until you actually try...

I am still not ready to give up on the R15, or DirecTV... then again... I don't have anything kicking the door in to replace it either...


----------

